# sim card



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

It's getting closer to us moving to Spain Nr Vinuela. Can anyone suggest a sim card to use in Iphones.lane:


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

The best local SIM cards in Europe - Telegraph

Dunno but this may help you regarding what's available.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Spain Pay As You Go sim card for internet access - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums

Also this thread seems to have a lot of advice....it was last summer so maybe prices have come down?...especially as 4g is due to be launched in the next month or 2


----------



## Julie5 (May 24, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> It's getting closer to us moving to Spain Nr Vinuela. Can anyone suggest a sim card to use in Iphones.lane:


I have the sim card of Hitsmobile. It Includes national and international calls


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

They look competitive.
Any idea who they leech off?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

el pescador said:


> They look competitive.
> Any idea who they leech off?


I have a hitsmobile sim card in my spare iphone. They use the Vodafone network. They have quite goof rates for internet use, either payg or monthly. Check out their website hitsmobile.es. I've had a Hits sim card for about 5 years, and my wife still has one in her standard phone.

You have to either email or call to get a micro or nano sim, and what they actually send you is a standard sim with the micro or nano cut out. In fact this is what they do in the Vodafone shop now as well. When I got my iphone 4 there was a standard sim and a micro, but the lady in the shop told me because there are now nano sims they just use a cutter. When I swapped to an phone 5 she just took out the microsim and cut it down. Actually she was very nice, and when I had liberated it she cut down my UK Asda card, so I can use it in the UK. Cost me €4.21 a day to use my spanish sim in the UK a few weeks ago.

I think it cost me €10.99 for a new number with €5 credit, which includes a cutting charge of €3 and postage. Took about 4 days after I provided details. As Juie5 said, good calls rates for the UK.3


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Julie5 (May 24, 2013)

el pescador said:


> They look competitive.
> Any idea who they leech off?


And look at this:

"*Promotion Internationals calls for 0€ throughout 2013:*

The promotion is valid until midnight December 31st, 2013, for those customers who purchase Hits SIM cards during the promotional period.

International calls to fixed numbers until December 31st, 2013, made by customers with the Prepaid Plan New Number, are charged at 0 € the first 5 minutes of each call.

International calls made by customers with Contracts for Prepaid Portability or Automatic Recharge are charged at 0 € the first 10 minutes of each call."

Countries: 

Germany, UK, France, Brasil, China, Colombia, Canada, Austria, Australia, Denmark, EEUU, Finland, Greece, Italy, Holland, Mexico, Norway......(45 countries)


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

I use Lebara, they are pretty good, every time you top up they double your credit and the internet seems very good, rarely struggle for signal.


----------



## josepsubs (Sep 16, 2012)

Both "simyo" and "masmovil" are pretty cheap, they both operate on the 'Orange' network.
Yoigo is also cheap and a much bigger operator (ie. might be more reliable??) - they have their own network or you can use Movistar when out of coverage.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> I use Lebara, they are pretty good, every time you top up they double your credit and the internet seems very good, rarely struggle for signal.


That's interesting, thank you. From their pre-pay tariff:



> "Internet (tras el primer MB gratuito)*** 0,15€"


I can't seem to find the footnote marked ***, nor do they say what the 0,15€ is for - I assume it's the charge per Megabyte.

Do you use this data service? Have you worked out what they're charging you?


----------

